# Sotol Walking Stick



## yep

Need some advice, I don't know a thing about woodworking, treating wood, etc. I have the stalk of a Sotol plant and want to make a walking stick with it. It is still green (cut it down last Friday), how long should I dry it out (if at all), do I need to sand it down, what is a good stain and lacquer to coat/waterproof it with? Where can I get the metal that goes on the tip (similar to a cane)?
Sorry, lots of questions I know, but I have no idea where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Tortuga

"Each Sotol Hiking Staff is hand selected, carefully cleaned, dried and sanded, finished with a smooth lacquer coat and fitted with long-life rubber tip, leather wrist strap and descriptive hang-tag.Â¶
Most have a slight natural bow to them"

also.....

http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-43031.html


----------



## Hooked

I'm not familiar with Sotol but for my pecan and myrtle sticks I scraped them when green to remove the bark then let them dry for about a year. After drying I then cut/wittled any knobs off (from branches, etc) then lightly sanded to eliminate any marks from my earlier scraping. I then applied multiple coats of tung oil -- 7-8 coats -- drying time between coats. 
They are both still holding up very nicely. The pecan will eventually become a 'cane' should I ever need one..............lol


----------



## bill

All the sticks I've carved were dry, so no help but would guess 6 months to a year. I carved the misty mountain men or "Spirit Sticks".
Just shape them out with a knife, then I use a dremel for the face and finish up with sandpaper and lacquer

When it comes to the tips, just get them off ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/walking-stick-tips


----------

